# Finally HTC launches Desire S in india



## silicon_fusion (Apr 7, 2011)

Gud News for New phone Buyer(Like me ).Today Finally HTC launch much awaited Desire S in India,which will soon be available in HTC store in India at a price tag of 25,490/-;
Read HERE:Tech2 : Smartphones - HTC Launches the Desire S in India


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 7, 2011)

silicon_fusion said:


> Gud News for New phone Buyer(Like me ).Today Finally HTC launch much awaited Desire S in India,which will soon be available in HTC store in India at a price tag of 25,490/-;
> Read HERE:Tech2 : Smartphones - HTC Launches the Desire S in India



Thanks for info... but wht is difference between incredible S and desire S...incridble is having 8 MP camera @27k.. Desire Sdon't have HDMI video recording.. on other hand optimus 2x have both on almost same price.

Just help me which one to go for.

chintan


----------



## reddead (Apr 8, 2011)

hdmi video recording??
do you mean hd video recording??


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 8, 2011)

yup... and it is there in desire S.. sorry my bad.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 9, 2011)

Now Desire S is available on pre-order on FlipKart at 23,749/-
Check Here: HTC Desire S Price In India: Buy HTC Desire S: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2011)

Desire S vs Galaxy SII, which is better? What do you guys think? Galaxy SII does have the fastest GPU and processor(1.2Ghz cortex) in the industry.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 9, 2011)

Galaxy S II is much better than Desire S IMO.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2011)

When Samsung Galaxy S II will launch in India?


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 9, 2011)

there is no comparison between SG II and desire S... and SG II is not going to price as low as 23k


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> there is no comparison between SG II and desire S... and SG II is not going to price as low as 23k


28k, if it tends to replace the current gen S.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 10, 2011)

desire s dropped its super lcd for india right?
is it better then n8 at that price?


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> desire s dropped its super lcd for india right?
> is it better then n8 at that price?


Only if you dig android, but hardware wise N8 is better.


----------



## NainO (Apr 10, 2011)

^^^ Other than 12 MP cam, what advantages does Nokia N8 has over HTC Desire S???


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

HTC Incredible S vs. Nokia N8 – Review

Not much, the camera and battery life takes the cake.


----------



## NainO (Apr 10, 2011)

It's Desire S, not Incredible S 

Here's one reliable source - 
HTC Desire S vs Nokia N8 - GSMArena.com
- according to GSMArena Desire S has *better stand-by time* than N8.


----------



## imported_ganesh (Apr 10, 2011)

I would like to share my ideas, I've Samsung Spica which have 1500mAh battery which runs for 9+ hrs after my extending usage so any smartphone with that battery will do best, in that HTC Desire S leads.
Secondly the RAM and Processor plays a vital role my phone is 800mhz, 128mb RAM, I feel slow and not up to the mark on gaming particularly, apart from that its good.
Camera: Anyone who like photography will be interested in more megapixel Nokia leads.
OS:One of the most important one, since Android is from a big hand I personally like Android mobiles.
The Edge and GPRS are tweaked to the maximum in HTC whereas Nokia in class 33.
HSDPA and HSUPA are also tweaked high in HTC which stands second to Samsung Galaxy S II.
Last: Thickness and weight are less in HTC.
On my choice I would buy HTC.
Good hardware and good OS.
Camera and bluetooth are good in N8 compared to Desire S.
Have anyone come across Motorola Atrix? Launched in India but price yet to reveal.


----------



## reddead (Apr 10, 2011)

what atrix launched in india??when??


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

Here,

**www.univercell.in/mobiles/displayMobileDetails?productId=28489*

If it Rs.27000 or less seriously it will be a damn great buy


----------



## reddead (Apr 10, 2011)

WTH! atrix the 1st 1gig ram phone available in india so soon....i guess india is not the the third world anymore

BTW where the heck is the buy button

figured it out its still in 'coming soon' sction
i also saw evo 3d[my dream phone] was priced at 25k in the same section
anyways i have been answering my questions myself LOL,gone mad!


----------



## mavihs (Apr 11, 2011)

N8 not worth it....got only 256MB RAM!!!!
guys check out HTC Sensation!!!


----------



## NainO (Apr 11, 2011)

imported_ganesh said:
			
		

> Camera and *bluetooth* are good in N8 compared to Desire S



Only the camera part is true, bluetooth part is actually misconception among most of us.
Lemme say this (again!) - bluetooth 3 has no practical advantage over bluetooth 2.1, unless it is bluetooth 3 + HS 

BTW, if "Motorola Atrix at 27k or less" comes true, it's recommended over LG Optimus 2X.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 14, 2011)

anyone have a idea when Desire S will be available in the market.Currently i am in chennai and i talk to the HTC dealer,they r saying that this phone  will take atleast 1 or 2 month.Any idea..? As i am eagerly waiting for this phone.


----------



## reddead (Apr 14, 2011)

silicon_fusion said:


> anyone have a idea when Desire S will be available in the market.Currently i am in chennai and i talk to the HTC dealer,they r saying that this phone  will take atleast 1 or 2 month.Any idea..? As i am eagerly waiting for this phone.



get it from flipkart cash on delivery...why wait months


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 15, 2011)

reddead said:


> get it from flipkart cash on delivery...why wait months



k.Waiting for 1 more week,then definately going to flipkart.

Bad news for Desire S user.HTC Sense 3.0 won’t be supported on older HTC devices including newly Desire S and Incrediable S.
Check Here:HTC Sense 3.0 won’t be supported on older HTC devices - GSMArena.com news


----------



## v_joy (Apr 15, 2011)

^ WTF! :O
The biggest advantage Desire S had over SE neo was its Sense 3.0.
Atleast that is what attracted me. 
For me User Interface is of the highest priority among other features in a phone.
Now I'll definitely go for SE Neo.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 15, 2011)

ur rite v_joy..This is really a disappointing news.


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

silicon_fusion said:


> k.Waiting for 1 more week,then definately going to flipkart.
> 
> Bad news for Desire S user.HTC Sense 3.0 won’t be supported on older HTC devices including newly Desire S and Incrediable S.
> Check Here:HTC Sense 3.0 won’t be supported on older HTC devices - GSMArena.com news


*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/VanillaFayce/Forum%20Poop/fuuu.png


----------



## v_joy (Apr 16, 2011)

^roflmao!!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2011)

arrey why worry about official ROMs. wait for cyanogetmod.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 17, 2011)

NainO said:


> It's Desire S, not Incredible S
> 
> Here's one reliable source -
> HTC Desire S vs Nokia N8 - GSMArena.com
> - according to GSMArena Desire S has *better stand-by time* than N8.





imported_ganesh said:


> I would like to share my ideas, I've Samsung Spica which have 1500mAh battery which runs for 9+ hrs after my extending usage so any smartphone with that battery will do best, in that HTC Desire S leads.
> Secondly the RAM and Processor plays a vital role my phone is 800mhz, 128mb RAM, I feel slow and not up to the mark on gaming particularly, apart from that its good.
> Camera: Anyone who like photography will be interested in more megapixel Nokia leads.
> OS:One of the most important one, since Android is from a big hand I personally like Android mobiles.
> ...



No matter what the specs say, almost all android Phones last ~8-9hrs max, if you switch off background data, GPS etc then you can extract an hour or more. 
But seriously having an Android Phone and switching off data is like buying an Aston Martin and keeping it at home worrying about low mileage 

Even I had a Spica before and I feel it lasts longer than my Desire. 



mavihs said:


> N8 not worth it....got only 256MB RAM!!!!
> guys check out HTC Sensation!!!



Hardware alone is not a deciding factor for performance, N8 is optimized for S^3 and runs perfectly fine without any lags and benchmarks in games were also good and Nokia has perfected basic mobile phone functionalities, so it can't go wrong on that front. That said, Symbian is a mummified OS, So I prefer an Android anyday.



tkin said:


> *i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/VanillaFayce/Forum%20Poop/fuuu.png



haha 

Even Desire was never supposed to run Sense 2.0 that came with Desire Z and DHD, yet here I'm using Desire HD ROM ported for Desire, which is way faster than stock ROM and much stable.

*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/278124100.png?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1302980505&Signature=zUSjU9jK3xNzM8ZqItU4EJnNQW8%3D

You can never go wrong with a HTC Device, given the strong Developers base it has. You have loads of custom ROM's to play with. 

And speaking of Sense 3.0, already beta ROM's are floating, so no worries on that front too 

*[ROM][Ginger Sense][15 Apr]RCMix S v07++, WIFI Tether, 720p Streaming, TV animation! - xda-developers*


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks sriharsha_madineni for all d update.BTW today i ordered Desire S from Ebay retailer bberry.store.It cost me 23,550 with free shipping.Also get 1 jabar Headset free by applying Ebay coupon code..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Congrats on the purchase



Thanks sriharsha_madineni 

Hey guys,today in d morning i got my Desire S from ebay (with in just 1 day gap,cool man ).But i will be able 2c my phone after may 7th,as i am out of town.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is the review for interested buyers, (excluding me)

*HTC Desire S review: Droid cravings - GSMArena.com*


----------



## Senthil (Apr 20, 2011)

Pros:
1. Professional look
2. Pocketable 3.7'' screen size
3. Android Gingerbread version out of the box
4. Can play DivX/XviD movies
5. World class user interface - HTC Sense 2.1
6. Awesome battery life
7. Solid build and superb design
8. Front camera for Video calling
9. 1 GHz Scorpion processor, Qualcomm MSM8255 Snapdragon chipset
10. 1.1 GN Rom and 768 MB Ram
Cons:
1. Super LCD Screen, Which is inferior compare to Galaxy S super amoled screen
2. 5 MP Camera (For the same price Nokia offering 12 MP N8)
3. Adreno 205 GPU is inferior than Galaxy S PowerVR SGX540 GPU (Run quadrent)

I selected Desire S over Galaxy S because of the professional look and pocketable size of Desire S. I ordered in Flipkart on 18.04.2011 and waiting for the arrival. Flipkart price Rs.23750/-(Social network DVD free)


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats Senthil on ur purchase...


----------



## Senthil (Apr 21, 2011)

I am from India. I received Desire S today through Flipkart for Rs.23750. One Social network movie DVD original box came free.Very prompt delivery and excellant packing. Along with Invoice they also provided nearby HTC service centre for my future reference. Go for Flipkart and grab HTC Desire S. Wait for my Desire S review.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 21, 2011)

Senthil said:


> I am from India. I received Desire S today through Flipkart for Rs.23750. One Social network movie DVD original box came free.Very prompt delivery and excellant packing. Along with Invoice they also provided nearby HTC service centre for my future reference. Go for Flipkart and grab HTC Desire S. Wait for my Desire S review.



You working with Flipkart ? I see you posting this @ gsmarena etc ? 

BTW: Congrats


----------



## Senthil (Apr 22, 2011)

dreatica said:


> You working with Flipkart ? I see you posting this @ gsmarena etc ?
> 
> BTW: Congrats



Sorry. I little bit excited abt HTC desire S. When I asked abt the availability of Desire S with one famous mobile retailer in bangalore, they said it may be available in may. I got much fedup since I am in a hurry to settle with desire or galaxy s. But flipkart helped me in this aspect. anyway I correct by projecting a shop in my future posting. By they by I am working in a MNC in Bangalore. Also plz read my Desire S reviews in GSM areana. Today I came here to post it. After seeing ur msg I understood the people here following GSM Arena like me. so no need to post one more time. Thanks.

I am very sad now. Today flipkart reduced the price to Rs.23265/-. I bought for Rs.23750. Sent one mail to customer care.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 22, 2011)

^^^ they removed the 'free' DVD thats why 


_


----------



## Senthil (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks to flipkart. They credited the difference amount in my account, that I can use as a discount in my next purchase. also they politely responded all my queries.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 26, 2011)

Senthil said:


> Thanks to flipkart. They credited the difference amount in my account, that I can use as a discount in my next purchase. also they politely responded all my queries.



Gud to hear that Flipkart is increasing its reputation ..Nice though


----------

